# Any Takers on a Last Minute Bottom Fishing Trip Tomorrow?



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

The seas changed from crap to pretty good for Thursday. On a wild hair I want to put together a last minute trip. I will be putting in at Sherman Cove and heading South for some grouper, scamp, mingos and jacks.

I have room for 2 if anybody is game!

21' Seachaser/130Honda

Darren

665.1163/384.3786


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

:bump

Nobody feels a case of Thursday work sick coming on??


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Last Bump!


----------

